# General > Business >  stone work,lime work

## jonny mac

anyone intrested in getting any drystone dyking done or lime pointing? pm me, I do drystone dyking all lime work stone cladding, stone fireplaces fair prices and high quality work!

----------


## jonny mac

for anyone wanting a contact number it's 01641521801/ 07931019661

----------

